# FS: Brand new Cervelo S2 frameset - 58cm



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Title says it all. I got the frame as a warranty when I cracked my RS frame. During the downtime I bought another frame so I'm looking to sell this one. 

Asking $1,200 on Craigslist but willing to hook a RBR member up for $1,100. =)

****Brand new 2012 Cervelo S2 Frame Set 58cm****


----------



## emansun (Oct 15, 2010)

This still available? I cannot PM yet but would like this buy this frame. Please send me email to esuntx at gmail dot com. Thanks.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Frame sold - sorry for the delay!


----------

